# Christmas Picture Photo Shoot!



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

My mom took some pictures of Ryan and I for our Christmas Card. Got a little bit washed out with the white and sun but I still think some of them turned out cute. 

What do you guys think? Which one should we use?


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

The first or last! They are all cute!!! And your horsies are so prettyful.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Great photo. Love the background and the horses are adorable  I have thought about doing mine sometime soon but I want the snow on the ground


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I love 'em all, but I like the last one most!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone! We often wait until there is snow on the ground but yesterday worked out well for a day to take them. It was a beautiful day and Ryan and I wont be able to make it to my house again together until after Christmas probably so we figured we'd take the opportunity.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I definitely like the last one the best-great shots!


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

I love your horse's expression in the last one (awwww!), but I think the first one is best. The farther away shots are too bright, and then I see a little cross in the back and that makes it a lil' somber for an Equine holiday card. :shock:

It works for Xmas 'cuz of the pine trees, I think. But no Santa hats & reindeer antlers?! :wink:

Nice pictures!


----------



## Pheonix08 (Sep 10, 2008)

last one.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, the cross is where we buried our dog last year. But that's a whole different story in itself. 

I have been leaning towards one of the first two or the last one. I don't care for the further away ones as much either. We don't do the santa hats and such lol. Just usually a picture of me with one of my pets. But this year Ryan is included 

Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## Stilton (Oct 31, 2008)

I like either the first or last. I think i'd go with the last though because both horses look mroe alert . Your horses are super cute btw!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I really like the 2nd one.


----------



## Meg (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the second one...It's not too close up, and it's not too far away, and the horses look like SO cute...Okay, who am I kidding?! They are cute in every shot! But I like the second one best!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I like the second one. Your horse has his eyes closed in the last one.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I say the first one!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Aww, those are really cute pictures!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I like the last one... Nice pics!!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

first one


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i like the first one too!!


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

I like the last one...because you and your horse are all smiley and happy...and him and his horse are all like why are we here?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

hotreddun said:


> I like the last one...because you and your horse are all smiley and happy...and him and his horse are all like why are we here?



hahaha thats pretty much what he was thinking too!


----------

